# HX machine choices



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Evening all

I'm thinking about upgrading from the Gaggia Classic to a HX machine. I've seen an Isomac Tea c2003 online going for £285; seems to have been well looked after, having had many parts recently replaced, although the seller thinks it'll need a new pump soon.

Given that this could need a fair bit spending on it, would it be a false economy vs (for example...!) a brand new Lelit Mara PL62W for £899...?

There is also a third option of a new Lelit PL62T with PID for £799 but there is no warranty with this one - and am I right in thinking E61 machines don't really benefit from PID?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

NS Oscar II is £600...

Surely that's a shout?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The lelit HX machines look great - Dave C has reviewed one on here.

E61 benefit from PID. I'm thinking u may have seen that HX machines don't really benefit from PID - I'd probably agree though more seem to have them these days..... can't see it being a disadvantage compared to a pstat though I've never had one.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, Oscar also in the mix!


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes I saw Dave C's review, Lelit HX do indeed look really good. I guess the question is whether it's worth the extra expense over an older machine that has similar vital statistics...?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Exactly..... and that depends on so much doesn't it.

I personally would spend the extra over a 15 year old machine though many wouldn't


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

I saw the Lelit Mara at Bella Barista recently. It's a really good looking machine with a very small footprint.

You could do a lot worse than calling them up there and asking what they think. They have a reality good selection of used/exdemo machines available as well, but you do need to actually go in to the store to buy those.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> The lelit HX machines look great - Dave C has reviewed one on here.
> 
> E61 benefit from PID. I'm thinking u may have seen that HX machines don't really benefit from PID - I'd probably agree though more seem to have them these days..... can't see it being a disadvantage compared to a pstat though I've never had one.


According to Dave C's review, its not actually a pressure stat on the non PID version, it's an "electronic temperature controller". What ever that may be, I'm guessing more accurate than PS?

Another point he made at the end of the review was that PID's aren't too much of a benefit on a HX machine so he would not bother with the PID version, for what its worth to OP.

Its a pretty interesting and in depth review, worth a read OP. https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Recently became an owner of an Oscar II and can't fault it so far! Big step up from my Silvia!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Rscut said:


> Recently became an owner of an Oscar II and can't fault it so far! Big step up from my Silvia!


If you haven't already, make sure you get the OPV mod done. Makes a huge difference!


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting stuff, cheers everyone. I think you're right @rdpx, a trip to B.B. is in order!


----------



## Spudson10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Currently have a lelit Mara , absolutely love it. As people have said great looking machine and a nice small footprint. Purchased from B.B. last year who were extremely helpful, it gets a thumbs up from me but can't compare it to anything else as this is my first.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

ohms said:


> If you haven't already, make sure you get the OPV mod done. Makes a huge difference!


It was bought from the forum and was already done. Cheers for the advise though!


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Got a Lelit Mara PL62W. What an amazing machine, I'm delighted with it. It exudes quality and produces consistently amazing results. Fantastic value too!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Andy C said:


> Got a Lelit Mara PL62W. What an amazing machine, I'm delighted with it. It exudes quality and produces consistently amazing results. Fantastic value too!


Any pics Andy?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Andy C said:


> Got a Lelit Mara PL62W. What an amazing machine, I'm delighted with it. It exudes quality and produces consistently amazing results. Fantastic value too!


Did you get a chance to look at a VBM Domobar or Quickmill Carola? Similar priced E61 machines.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

The Quickmill Carola is single boiler non hx but I did consider the Domobar Junior, the Expobar Office Leva and the Oscar ii. The Oscar was discounted by my wife because she just didn't like the way it looks. The reviews swayed me towards the Lelit or the VBM over the Expobar. I got an extremely good deal on the Lelit so the VBM, whilst lovely, would have been a lot dearer.

I must say I don't think I've read anything negative about these Lelit machines. My only slight criticism would be that you have to use a funnel or take the tank out to fill it as the filling hole is tiny and partially taken up by the hoses.

Also, a slightly odd phrase in the manual - "never use descaling products under any circumstances"! I can't imagine how you're meant to maintain it long term without ever descaling it...

Otherwise, superb design and it's producing brilliant results. I can now steam milk properly which I never could on my Classic! Looks amazing too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great stuff, enjoy your coffee.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice machine and I'm glad it worked out for you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Andy C said:


> The Quickmill Carola is single boiler non hx but I did consider the Domobar Junior, the Expobar Office Leva and the Oscar ii. The Oscar was discounted by my wife because she just didn't like the way it looks. The reviews swayed me towards the Lelit or the VBM over the Expobar. I got an extremely good deal on the Lelit so the VBM, whilst lovely, would have been a lot dearer.
> 
> I must say I don't think I've read anything negative about these Lelit machines. My only slight criticism would be that you have to use a funnel or take the tank out to fill it as the filling hole is tiny and partially taken up by the hoses.
> 
> ...


Hope you're using a decent bottled water like Waitrose Lockhills if you can't descale it ever!


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Hope you're using a decent bottled water like Waitrose Lockhills if you can't descale it ever!


Absolutely, but I'm taking that instruction about descaler with a pinch of salt; I'm sure it will need it at some point whatever water I use!


----------

